# Bacardi Jim's music quizzes--#1-Classic Rock Album Cover Art



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I've always had a fascination with the great rock music of the past. And, likewise, with the great album cover art we sat around and studied while we were high and listening to that music.

Below you will see the covers of 12 classic rock albums. They have been altered so as to erase the name of the album and the artist/band from the cover.

How many do you recognize? Can you name the album *and* the artist?

(I will be fair and admit that this is one of the tougher ones. I've created over a dozen of these, but most of the easier ones are lost in the shifting digital sands of the past until I choose to re-create them.)

No rules for this first batch. No limits. Just name as many as you can as fast as you can. He/she with the most right wins. 










*ANSWERS*

#1--Creedence Clearwater Revival - Gold - Elijsha
#2--Aerosmith - Get a Grip - Elijsha
#3--Iggy Pop - Brick by Brick - 1/2 credit to ScottBooks
#4--The Moody Blues - Long Distance Voyager - Elijsha
#5--Yes - Relayer - Elijsha
#6--Rush - Caress of Steel - Elijsha
#7--Ronny James Dio - Holy Diver - Elijsha
#8--Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die - MonaSW
#9--The Kinks - Come Dancing With The Kinks - Elijsha
#10--Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak - Elijsha
#11--The Yardbirds - Over Under Sideways Down - 1/2 credit to Brian A
#12--Velvet Underground - Loaded - Brian A


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

This is just a warm-up.  As this series progresses, there will be prizes.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

2. aerosmith get a grip
7. dio, holy diver


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> 2. pink floyd animals?
> 7. dio, album hmm


#2 is not Pink Floyd.

#7 *is* Dio. Can you name the album?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

YES!  Elijsha's edit wins him the first point.

I'll be editing the initial post to include the correct answers.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i know that cow lol ill just edit my frist post


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes. But by editing your first post, you have robbed all the avid fans from the drama and suspense of getting it at the _last possible second_. 

Anyway, that's two points for you. And, if you're lucky, when you meet Syd Barret in Hell, he'll forgive you for mixing up Get a Grip with Atom Heart Mother.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

lol my first guess was close with the cow


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> lol my first guess was close with the cow


Yes. Aerosmith is very close to Pink Floyd. 



Spoiler



Had to take you down a notch, since you're running away with things so far.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

no no just going by the close up of the cover


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Better watch out, Elijsha.  Tessa's scoping out the scene.  She's pretty savvy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> no no just going by the close up of the cover


I didn't alter them THAT much. They are all original size/proportion. I merely erased the names.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

OH!  LR is not allowed to answer.  She once heard every answer, though she has forgotten them all.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

6. rush, caress of steel


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

#5 should be easy.  Though it's a lesser-known album, the same artist did almost all their covers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> 6. rush, caress of steel


Another correct guess! You're going for the gold!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

On a side note, I saw Ronny James in concert in a small venue.  He's tinier than Tommy Shaw and emotes more than Meatloaf.  I dubbed him "the Michael Bolton of heavy metal."


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I sense that LR is struggling to bite back a hyndt [sic] about #9.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i seen dio from front row he is truly a hobbit! in 08 Ive seen hank william lynyrd skynyrd van halen metallica ac/dc, a nice year id say...ive seen some nice shows

1 an 3 are keelin mee


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

You don't want to get into a concert contest with me.  That's fodder for a different thread. 

#1 is tough.  #3 is a matter of being weird at the right stage in your life.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

1. ccr, creedence clearwater revival, gold


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> 1. ccr, creedence clearwater revival, gold


EXCELLENT You went for the "gold" and you got it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

You have jumped out to a nearly insurmountable lead......

I hope, for your sake, that no tortoises enter the race.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

11. jethro tull  repeat-best of, i should stop, im having all the fun 

btw i have a big "have seen" show list too...rock/metal mostly


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> 11. jethro tull repeat-best of, i should stop, im having all the fun


This guess is wildly wrong. It is so wrong I should dock you a point.

But I won't.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

doh rofl, ill leave it to my shame


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Howsomeverwise, since I am the King and Lord Master of the thread, I hereby put a 12 hour ban on Elijsha posting any more answers as a penalty for his obscene error.

And I challenge him to a concert-off in another thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

*arbitrarily lifts Elijsha's time ban*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Future quizzes will involve more album art as well as identifying guitar, drum, bass and keyboard riffs/solos from different songs.

Just so's ya know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess rock-and-rollers sleep in late.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess this wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not know anything about album cover art.  But my daughter's boyfriend loves loves loves albums.  They just recently moved to Asheville, NC and as the truck was getting more and more full I told him we'd have to leave his albums behind for another trip.  I thought the poor guy was going to cry.  Needless to say, we crammed stuff in and made some room for them.  
For christmas I could not figure out what to get him.  Went to a Books-A-Million and was nibbing around.  Found this awesome book called Album Cover Art.  An entire book of album covers.  It was my most awesome gift of the year, the one I was most excited to be opened.  He loved it, had never seen anything like it. 
So you all have fun with this.  They don't have internet hookup yet or I would get him involved in your game.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The only ones that are familiar are 8 & 12, but I couldn't tell you who they were. Sorry.

Okay, I found #8 on eBay: "JOHN BARLEYCORN MUST DIE" by TRAFFIC


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry Jim, I've never seen any of these covers.  Where are all the people that were on the Led Zep thread?


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll take a shot.

#12 is Loaded by Velvet Underground
#11 is a Yardbirds album I think

Fun Jim, thanks.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

12. velvet underground, loaded


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

10. thin lizzy jailbreak


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

9. kinks, come dancing with the kinks


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

4. moody blues, long distance voyager

5. yes, relayer

3. "is driving me nuts"


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> The only ones that are familiar are 8 & 12, but I couldn't tell you who they were. Sorry.
> 
> Okay, I found #8 on eBay: "JOHN BARLEYCORN MUST DIE" by TRAFFIC


Right you are! About tome somebody else got one. Well done!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Brian A said:


> I'll take a shot.
> 
> #12 is Loaded by Velvet Underground
> #11 is a Yardbirds album I think
> ...


Right on #12. I can't tell you if your right on #11, as it is an incomplete answer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, it's obvious who the king of this game is.  All that's left is #3 and #11.  I suppose there's no real point in my doing any more of these, given the general lack of interest and the fact that nobody can give Elijsha any competition.  Thanks to those who have participated.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

tell me 3 please


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, if you did album covers from about '76 until '90 or so...I'd probably have a chance at some of them. I should have known the Kinks, but by the time that album came out I'd quit going to see them. 

Actually, I probably couldn't play this game with my own vinyl record albums. It's been at least 8 years since I flipped through those. (Haven't owned a turntable in quite some time  )


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> Well, if you did album covers from about '76 until '90 or so...I'd probably have a chance at some of them. I should have known the Kinks, but by the time that album came out I'd quit going to see them.
> 
> Actually, I probably couldn't play this game with my own vinyl record albums. It's been at least 8 years since I flipped through those. (Haven't owned a turntable in quite some time  )


Given that the average age of KB members is somewhere close to 50, I thought this kind of quiz would be a natural. I guess I didn't count on other factors--like the 3:1 female:male ratio or that apparently readers aren't rockers. 

No biggie. Now I know. And thanks for at least taking an interest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> tell me 3 please


No. You got eight of the twelve. And you'll probably get #11 if you try. Isn't that enough for you? I'll reveal #3 when/if somebody guesses it. Those are the rules.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Given that the average age of KB members is somewhere close to 50


Yay! I'm below average


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's a cryptic (British-style crossword) clue to #3:

How the blogpile is stacked (5,2,5)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

And another clue for #3:

Singer's father stands behind the piggy and cuts off its head (4,3)


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

OK...something by Iggy Pop. Hope this helps Elijsha. "Built" could be in the album title.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> OK...something by Iggy Pop. Hope this helps Elijsha. "Built" could be in the album title.


Now he has both of the missing artists. Curse you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I might as well post them now.

Oh, the b-logpile is stacked b-rick by b-rick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats, Elijsha!  You da man!  You obviously know your classic rock.  Sorry nobody else does.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

was kinda fun!   igggggy


----------

